# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Y dna haplogroup T-M70. Recently got my results. Any info?

## haplotm70

Hello new eupedia user here! Love the forums. Just recently got my 23 and Me results back and found out my paternal haplogroup is T-M70. Any info on T-M70? New user here. Thanks all! Looking forward for some and any tips. Thank you!

----------


## Alpenjager

Hello haplotm70,

You can start taking a look into my phylogenetic T-M184 tree work:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-M184_tree.png

Then, perhaps you want to read some papers about the 7000ybp ancient settlement from Karsdorf, Germany.

Also you can look into your 23andMe y-chromosome file and try to find out if you belong to T1a2 or T1a1. Then you can go further deep testing with FTDNA or Full Genome Corp. Better if you can order Y12+BigY or Elite 2.1 but the cheapest alternative is order T-M184 pack.

Haplogroup T1a-M70 perhaps could be found in the deepest root of the Neolithic spark.

----------


## haplotm70

wow Alpenjager Thank you so much!! For the reply and the time i appreciate it!! i will look into the link. In reading more ive come across that I might be apart of Thomas Jeffersons haplo? Which is really cool not having really known my dad. Woah! so much info! Thank you again and if anyone else has more to help with i appreciate that too!! Thanks Eupedia users!!

----------


## haplotm70

And quick question Aplenjager... How do I get access my 23andme y chromosome file? really new to this thank you for the help!!

----------


## Alpenjager

You should go to the 23andMe Menu and then select "Browse raw data", then you can try to find the SNPs with this tool or go to "download" in the right corner. If you prefer search through a downloaded file then select "y-chromosome" and download your data.

----------


## haplotm70

ok thank you! did it! Now do I input the data somewere else to get the exact T? from what it says its T-M70. Thanks for the time Alpenjager!

----------


## Alpenjager

Try to find L131, L162 and L208 in your genome and tell me what do you have for each:

*SNP*
*Haplogroup*
*Other Names*
*RefSNP ID*
*Y-position* (GRCh37) 
YBrowse Build 37.
*Mutation*


L162
 T1a1
 Page21
rs34179999
 16019072
 G->C


L208
 T1a1a
 Page2
rs35815655
 6736443
 C->T


L131
 T1a2

 rs2215828
 19372808
 C->T

----------


## haplotm70

Oh wow!! ok thank you!! Alpenjager!!! will do!!

----------


## haplotm70

so the only partnered numbers I got upon looking were rs 34179999 16019072.. so that makes me get T1a1 haplogroup?
Now upon learning this new info.. what else can i figure out about my lineage?
All of this is so interesting to me as ive never really known my fathers lineage or ancestry
Thank you Alpenjager!!

----------


## Alpenjager

What do you have for rs34179999? Do you have "C"?

----------


## haplotm70

wrong message

----------


## haplotm70

sorry T1a1a found the partnened numbers for that too. Thank you!

----------


## Alpenjager

Then, are you ancestral "G" or instead derived "C"?

----------


## haplotm70

i cant tell, thank you so much for the reply, From what i can see it has some sort of "dash"? What would that mean? Sorry really new to processing DNA page.

----------


## Alpenjager

Then, do you have in your y-chromosome file:

rs34179999 Y	16019072 --
rs35815655 Y	6736443 --

?

----------


## haplotm70

Yes yes exactly like that. Does that dash correspond with the letter above? in line of a repeat letter? or does the dash mean something else completely? Im still trying to decipher the data. Thank you for the help Alpenjager!!

----------


## Alpenjager

> Yes yes exactly like that. Does that dash correspond with the letter above? in line of a repeat letter? or does the dash mean something else completely? Im still trying to decipher the data. Thank you for the help Alpenjager!!


Well, then you seems to have no way to go further down in the tree using the 23andMe y-chromosome file. You remain as T1a-M70. But you can try to see it for yourself with http://www.y-str.org/2014/04/23andme-to-ysnps.html also you can try to paste your SNPs here: https://ytree.morleydna.com/ here: http://www.y-str.org/2014/12/y-tree-creator.html and here: http://www.y-str.org/2014/04/isogg-y...le-chrome.html

The next step should be test with FTDNA or Full Genomes Corp.

No problem haplotm70! I will try to help you.

----------

